# Well look at what i found



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

Found this at a yard sale today for $1.00. Yeah, 1 friggin dollar. I flipped it on and amazingly it seems to be in perfect condition. The only thing is i cannot get the Laser Pointer to turn on, but that may also just need a battery (Hopefully). Ima pop this bad boy on my AR-15 and take it down to the range sometime in the next few weeks and get it sighted in. If this pans out, that just saved me 200+ bucks to buy a sight !

The only thing that worries me is the brand name, Sight Mark. I have never heard of this brand prior, and have done a little bit of research, and it's mostly up in the air with both good and bad reviews. Has anyone here personally used Sight Mark sights ? My only concern with this is I do not know if this brand is known for certain thing's like short battery life or things along those lines.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

There a starting line sight. For a dollar though, that's still a steal. Use it till it dies, but I wouldn't recommend it for a bugout rifle. Better to use something of higher quality.

Sightmark 1x33x24 Ultra Shot Pro Spec Holographic Sight


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

I will probably still do something along the lines of what you said Fuzzee, my only complaint (If it can be called a complaint) Is that i'm not and never really have been a fan of holographic sights. Just bulky squares, generally small and not much field of vision whilst looking through, does anyone know of a solid brand of Red Dot that won't break the bank to hard ? Would greatly appreciate it !


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

NotableDeath said:


> ... does anyone know of a solid brand of Red Dot that won't break the bank to hard ?


Take a look at Bushnell's AR line of optics. I use an AR 1X MP on mine and like it a lot. It was about $150.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Get to checking out the battery ASAP. You will likely need to do some cleaning and stabilize the corrosion.


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Get to checking out the battery ASAP. You will likely need to do some cleaning and stabilize the corrosion.


I changed the battery completely, inside looked fine aside from cleaning up a little dust on it.



Prepadoodle said:


> Take a look at Bushnell's AR line of optics. I use an AR 1X MP on mine and like it a lot. It was about $150.


This is the current sight i'm looking at from that line. Everywhere i've looked that particular Bushnell seems to be highly praised, and for 150 because of Amazon Prime, i'm likely to order in a couple of weeks  Thank you for turning me on to those sights, most seem solid and highly liked, all that's left to do is to get some first hand experience with them.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A buck? good deal!
I would tend to use something like that a on a .22RF or a play at the range rifle. If it proved to be reliable then maybe I'd consider mounting it to a more potent rifle like an AR. I've heard good things about the Bushnell line of optics and for a price point wise middle of the road sight that's what I'd look at first.


----------



## Paltik (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been happy with my Bushnell TRS-25. It's a good value, though not the best money can buy by any means.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a BSA Stealth Tactical optic on my M400 AR. Found it at Academy for 119 bucks. Comes with a removable light and laser set up on rails mounted to the red dot and remote pressure switches. You also get 3 different colors for your dot red, green, and blue!


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

That is a damn nice scope Igustavas, as well as a beautiful rifle. I've been looking at getting the $190 Nikon P-223 3-9x40.

EDIT - Think i like that mug in the last shot more then anything Igustavas, hehe.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thats perfect product placement! Thats how I start my day! The AR I've only had about a month and a half so far!


----------

